# Breath Gum



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone try the "Breath Shield Gum" ? They advertise that some 80% of human odors that deer detect, originate from the mouth. I know I hyperventilate every time a deer approaches, and I have been busted from my ground blind too many times.
In the meantime I think I will try taking along an apple, maybe that will help ? ?
...


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

I personaly think this is like those "Fishing Lures" they sell on late night tv. It's made to catch fishermen/hunters. I usualy chew BigRed when im deer hunting and don't think any have reacted negitively to it. I think it's what ever make you more confident is what works best. Some people like sentlock suits some never even shower before going out. Just my 2 cents. Good luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

first, get some peroxide and gargle with it. dont swallow it. then brush your teeth with baking soda. then rinse with scope and brush again with aim and only aim toothpaste and then gargle with scope again, but last and by no means least........forget everything i just typed., im joking. that gum is a hunter catch/the magic lure..it is not needed. just use good hygene and you will be fine. hell, hygene might not even matter, i cant tell you how many times ive shot deer stinking of smokes, stale beer and other ungodly smells from the night before of heavy pass out drinking. serious, dont waste your money on it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree you could do better with something like an apple. I do believe your breath is a major contributor to scent and that deer can wind you on strong breath. I have taken an apple many times and used that, but many times I do nothing at all.

Like EZ, I have arrowed some deer at close distances with a nasty hangover and breath to match it; especially in my college days!

while we are on this subject - ever mess around with deer downwind when you have some serious gas Horrible to admit, but I have messed with this more than a few times. Even squeezed one off that came so loud I had a group of 4 does come right over to my position looking for the sound. I ripped off another with them 10-15 yards downwind and the lead doe put her nose high in the air and was sniffing so loud you could hear her She acted spooky for a moment and continued sniffing before meandering off as if everything was ok!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Great idea Fish-N-Fool. Tonight its Taco Bell, bean soup, kielbasa, and a Beck's beer. Gargle with cider in the AM. Get ready doe's you will be hearing from me.
...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I imagine that mouth odor is a contributor to scent problems. I am guessing that the 80% figure that you mentioned is a number that the gum company arrived at. I think it pays to brush your teeth even if it is with standard toothpaste as that would be better than bad breath itself. They do make unscented toothpastes as well that I would imagine would work just as well or better.

I know many folks discount the scent control thing because they have seen deer despite their scent elimination. I don't think anyone would claim that no deer will come around with no concern for scent control but it is indeed a factor that can be a game maker particularly if you are set up in a situation where the winds are not steady enough to blow your scent from the immediate area. Just this weekend I had a couple of young does that came in on my stand where I was set up and they passed by me and ended up directly downwind of me about 20 yards away. Before they caught wind of me they were very relaxed and had even started coming back toward me as I had let out a quick whistle to stop them as they were hurrying through the area. They walked around for a short while until they ended up right in my downwind and immediately the nose went in the air and the lip curled up. You could immediately tell that they were becoming cautious. In a minute or so they decided to crawl back into the patch or briers nearly on their bellies and make their way back in the direction they had come from. So I don't know how anyone can watch that reaction and not think they pay attention to human scent.

You can obviously kill deer in many ways. Some folks think we are nuts for wearing camo when they can step out their back door and shoot them. It is all about whether you want to increase your odds and eliminate as many pitfalls as possible.

Besides all of you dirty guys taking showers and brushing your teeth will at least make your wives happy even if the deer don't appreciate it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> ever mess around with deer downwind when you have some serious gas Horrible to admit, but I have messed with this more than a few times. Even squeezed one off that came so loud I had a group of 4 does come right over to my position looking for the sound. I ripped off another with them 10-15 yards downwind and the lead doe put her nose high in the air and was sniffing so loud you could hear her She acted spooky for a moment and continued sniffing before meandering off as if everything was ok!



funniest thing ive read in a LONG time . im still smiling.. you need to post that in the lounge.:S


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> while we are on this subject - ever mess around with deer downwind when you have some serious gas Horrible to admit, but I have messed with this more than a few times.


Works for me, why do you think I'm named TOXIC!  :S


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought the gum was a good idea, but 5 bucks a pack!!! WTF? I do chew a mint gum all the time in the stand, and I think it helps... Yeah deer downwind with a hangover and smelling like beer.... yeah , yeah, but if you arein a big bucks bedroom you have to be careful!! Chewing gum also keeps you from mouth breathing and that helps also it keeps your mouth a lttle moist and prevents that dang cough that can screw things up..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Wally world has it for under 3 bucks. Even at that price I would not buy it. I have to agree with the other posters, I think it ranks up there with the magical fishing lures to catch fisherman not fish.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Hate to admit it after all the posts but I am a believer in scent control and I tried the gum. I can't say it did or did not work. I didn't see a big difference in the amount of deer I saw. Although, I'm a true recreational hunter, I get out on the weekends sometimes with my bow. Seeing as it is a 55min drive to where I hunt, its an "event" going. LOL
Bottom line is I bought one pack and I am back to just eating apples. We use apples all around the feild edges and the deer love em so I feel like the apple breath is at least as effective and better tasting. If you eat pine needles you'll get about the same flavor as the gum. YUK


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I can put pine needles in my gum... Great idea.... NOT!!!!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

i eat an apple on the way to the woods whenever i can to cover my breath


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I dip when I'm in the woods. Normally I dip staight but one time I was dipping an aplle flavored chew and watch a deer lick my spit off the ground. Sure it causes cancer but it could be a good attractant


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

If you had all the crap the big time, TV deer guys, say you need to have, to Deer hunt. You would need 2 tractor trailers and a big wheel barrel to get all that crap out there.
I never herd tale of Daniel Boone taking a bath before he went out to kill some dinner.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

WalleyeGuy said:


> I never herd tale of Daniel Boone taking a bath before he went out to kill some dinner.


Did you really expect the storytellers to document his hunting failures? Besides he didn't have to head to work the next day if he blew it. He could just go hunting again.

I think it is kind of like the line test discussions for fishing. For instance, most agree that panfish are easier to catch on light test lines but you could go out and catch some on 30 pound mono if you wanted to. Granted at times you would catch plenty but other times it would be tough. The same is true with the scent factor. At times it will make less difference, particularly when the wind is in your favor and the deer stay out of your downwind. But on a day with changing wind directions, swirling winds, little wind at all, etc. I believe you will stand a pretty good chance that you will get detected and it could cost you that shot on the one that you had been watching. To me it is not worth ignoring the scent factor. Why not tip the odds in your favor?


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

reel said:


> Anyone try the "Breath Shield Gum" ? They advertise that some 80% of human odors that deer detect, originate from the mouth. I know I hyperventilate every time a deer approaches, and I have been busted from my ground blind too many times.
> In the meantime I think I will try taking along an apple, maybe that will help ? ?
> ...


Do they make doe scent gum yet?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

🤮


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you seen the stuff, cant remember what its called but you can change your pee into about anything from **** pee to scented apple pee. You just go in the jug and add the whatever and dump it out.. tada 300" deer under your stand


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

One swig of Tinks 69 works all day.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

15 year old thread?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> 15 year old thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Yep all those deer are dead now, we're onto millennial deer now.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

miked913 said:


> Yep all those deer are dead now, we're onto millennial deer now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


Well we wont have doe tags anymore to be PC only the more expensive Unisex tags can be used. who are we to tell them their gender identity.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

can always eat apple jolly ranchers or spray apple or acorn cover scents or even vanilla on your chest.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Another 15 year old thread.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I didn’t read all of this but I had a friend who dipped a mint flavored snuff. In his hunting tree, he would spit over the stand onto the ground, even urinate off the stand onto the ground(personally, I always used sealed bottles). He always did this because he frequently had deer(boys and girls!) get the scent and walk under his tree to check this out. And yes, he regularly got a nice deer or however many he was allowed by law! He felt this activity actually “drew them in” to his stand! Just saying!


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Being a dentist,I agree that a hunters breath is a source of odor that deer can detect.People with gum disease have even worse mouth odor which is detectable to other people.The best way to prevent gum disease and mouth odor,is regular cleanings at your dentist and brushing and flossing regularly.Best mouthwash to reduce odor is Listerine.Personally,I feel the best way to reduce scent coming from your mouth and head is a scentlock head cover.Been using one for decades.I feel it helps reduce mouth odors,keeps my head warm and keeps me from fogging up my scope when shooting my gun or crossbow.
Another thing would want to comment on is the use of candy or mints to reduce mouth odors or to help keep quiet.I made the mistake long ago using hard candy to suck in to keep quiet.The result was getting some cavities.One of the worst thing you can do that causes cavities.See alot of my elderly patients suck on hard candy or mints to help their dry mouth which is a common result of alot of their medications.I now use sugarless mints to help keep me quiet on stand.


----------

